# Is anyone else's wife getting violent over Big Brother tonight? lol



## nothingleft09 (Aug 25, 2011)

So my wife is watching Big Brother while I'm over at my pc working on music and all I can hear is her talking to her friend on the phone getting disturbingly violent over this damn show. lol Just wondering if any of you other guys have the same thing goin on?  lol


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2011)

Bitches be trippin yo...

Welcome to reality TV, where women instantly become gossip machines and they take an interest in sub par celebrities with nothing else to give but to be annoying in a room with other sub par celebrities who are annoying.


----------



## Harry (Aug 26, 2011)

I honestly didn't even know this show still existed.
The fact people watch it still is even more mind boggling


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 26, 2011)

No, but my wife just started watching Jersey Shore, which from I can tell hearing it in the other room, is a show about grown men who throw temper tantrums over women that are less groomed as they. Thursdays just got a whole lot more annoying. We made it through almost 4 years of marriage without her watching reality TV.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 26, 2011)

To my knowledge, none of my female friends watch this rubbish, nor any of my male friends, right enough.

It was quite an odd experience going to college on an access course when the conversation of my entire class revolved around reality TV. I despair for humanity.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait...

I thought Big Brother was Cancelled?


----------



## XEN (Aug 26, 2011)

Now would be a good time to convince her how economically sound it would be to cancel your cable subscription.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Wait...
> 
> I thought Big Brother was Cancelled?


 
Apparently not over here. lol From what she tells me this is season 13. Women are crazy. lol


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 26, 2011)

I was happy when big brother was cancelled last year. But now I have to deal with X Factor and Big Brother. Then they'll be Strictly Come Dancing or Britains Got Talent. Monumentally shit TV which unfortunately is hard for me to avoid as the Fiance and her family watch those shows. There isn't anything new and decent anyway so I stick to my DVD's and reruns of good shows.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 26, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Wait...
> 
> I thought Big Brother was Cancelled?



Channel 5 brought it back because everything else they show is shit.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 26, 2011)

In a way, I'm not terribly upset that TV has gotten shittier and shittier. That would be like all fast food tasting worse- good, another incentive to avoid it, because too much is not healthy anyway!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 26, 2011)

Ancy wife?


I would recommend the tried and true solution.


----------



## Origin (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw one episode accidentally while feeding a poker preoccupation on a laptop and felt the need to burn something large just to witness something that makes sense. What the FUCK is that shit? None of the contestants are likeable and none of it's entertaining. Figures it's a wives' show  my mum's into it, blargh.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 27, 2011)

Women will often say the same sorts of things about us talking sports  At least the dipshits in the sports world can usually catch a ball or something . I actually watched the first season of Survivor (none since. Cool premise, got old quick..like less than a season quick), and i think big brother came out the same year. I didn't see the appeal then and i don't see the appeal now. The only "we all live in a house together" reality show i watch is the ultimate fighter and that's mainly for the fights. I suppose they fill the same void that soap operas once did only you don't have to pay anyone to write stupid plots, stupid shit just happens when you lock a bunch of dumb people in a house and televise it nationally.

And thankfully nobody i know is into that sort of thing


----------

